# Compact track loader tracks



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have an 05 Bobcat T-300 that needs new tracks. The dealer wants $2,300 per track and after market is about $1,000 per track. Is there really that much of a difference in track construction and longevity? Should I buy the aftermarket? What are your opinons? Who make the best track for the money?


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

Precision10 said:


> I have an 05 Bobcat T-300 that needs new tracks. The dealer wants $2,300 per track and after market is about $1,000 per track. Is there really that much of a difference in track construction and longevity? Should I buy the aftermarket? What are your opinons? Who make the best track for the money?


I went through 3 sets of Bridgestone tracks on my Bobcat T200 because the cast iron lugs in them wore thin and started snapping in half. When one lug snaps the rest fail within a few hours.

I then bought a set of Solideal tracks with steel lugs. They have already lasted longer than the Bridgestones, and they look like they will go a long long time yet. Plus they have a much more aggressive tread which I like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

If the after market tracks ($900 for my T 200) last half as long as the factory tracks, I am still $400 or more to the good. And I bet they will last as long since the machine's use will determine track life as well.


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

Mclaren.......................


----------

